# Während der Gentoo-Intallation kein Internet mehr!

## Daniel Laube

Hallo!

Ich habe den Kernel bereits kompiliert, und wollte jetzt ein dhcp Dienst installieren, das ging aber schief und auch ein 

```
ping -c 3 www.google.de
```

bringt keine Ergebnisse -> Keine Verbindung zum Internet. bei ifconfig steht aber natürlich noch meine eth0 Schnittstelle drinn.

```
net-setup
```

 geht auch nichtmehr, da ich schon chrootet habe.

Wie bringe ich ihm wieder eine Verbindung bei?

Gruß,

Daniel

----------

## Treborius

wahrscheinlich /proc und /dev nicht gemountet, oder die resolv.conf nicht kopiert

gehe mal mit exit wieder aus der chroot (oder du hast noch ein terminal offen)

dann oben genannte sachen aus dem handbuch nachholen

 und wieder chroot

----------

## Christian99

möglicherweise hast du vergessen /etc/resolv.conf ins chroot zu kopieren?

----------

## Daniel Laube

Das mit dem Terminal wechsel war ne super Idee =)

Ich habe es gewechselt, net-setup eth0 ausgeführt in die resolv.conf reingeschaut, im anderen Terminal bearbeitet und..alles geht =)

Danke!

----------

